# Help me decide on grip leather color.



## Apex Predator (Jun 13, 2008)

Which do you think looks the best? 

Number 1







Number 2






Number 3


----------



## Al33 (Jun 13, 2008)

I like the dark the best, the buff yellow second, and the tan last, but any of them will look good.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 13, 2008)

I like the darkest one the best and the yellow second. Great job!!!


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 13, 2008)

#3
#1


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 13, 2008)

#3 without a doubt


----------



## pnome (Jun 13, 2008)

Gotta go with the crowd on this one.  #3.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2008)

marty i really like #1 but #3 sure makes those boo limbs stand out.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 13, 2008)

I think #1 looks the best with #3 second, but #3 will definitely wear better.  I appreciate all the opinions, and I thought ya'll liked to sleep late!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> I think #1 looks the best with #3 second, but #3 will definitely wear better.  I appreciate all the opinions, and I thought ya'll liked to sleep late!



Exactly my thoughts too.  #1 looks good but will show dirt and hand oils over time.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 13, 2008)

1 looks the best but 3 would be better to put on it, 

Dang early Birds, don't you have Jobs to go to?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 13, 2008)

BkBigkid said:


> Dang early Birds, don't you have Jobs to go to?



Nope.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 13, 2008)

I am working


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 13, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> I appreciate all the opinions, and I thought ya'll liked to sleep late!



I love to sleep late, but employers tend to frown upon it.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 13, 2008)

Being female and living my life making sure that everyone and everything is color coordinated, I have to say..........


#1


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 13, 2008)

#1 for me


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 13, 2008)

#3 looks awsome too me !!!!!     i would say that it ...  ''pops''...... but I think that may not be a good word in this case !!


----------



## frankwright (Jun 14, 2008)

#1 Looks the best to mw with the bow colors!


----------



## Southern Thunder (Jun 17, 2008)

I like the darkest the best .


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 18, 2008)

How about no leather, just wood?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 18, 2008)

I have to have a grip.  It's too hot when I hunt, and I sweat alot.  I ended up going with a black grip, LOL.  Now I'm thinking of changing it to the light colored #1, which received the most votes.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 18, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> I have to have a grip.  It's too hot when I hunt, and I sweat alot.  I ended up going with a black grip, LOL.  Now I'm thinking of changing it to the light colored #1, which received the most votes.



I had noticed the black grip.  I suspect the light colored one will look better and better the more it gets used. A stained leather grip from sweaty hands looks like a killer bow to me.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 18, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> I have to have a grip.  It's too hot when I hunt, and I sweat alot.  I ended up going with a black grip, LOL.  Now I'm thinking of changing it to the light colored #1, which received the most votes.



Well how about a picture of how it turned out?


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 18, 2008)

Go to tradgang.com


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 18, 2008)

It's right here guys!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=209182


----------

